# Does it still make sense to buy BD media



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

In these days whre Netflix, cinemanow and other streaming platform offers HD and now UltaHD 4k streaming movies, does it still make sense to upgrade to the latest BD player and buy bd or ultrahd bd media vs renting it on a streaming service ? 

Alain 

:smile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

apilon said:


> Hi, In these days whre Netflix, cinemanow and other streaming platform offers HD and now UltaHD 4k streaming movies, does it still make sense to upgrade to the latest BD player and buy bd or ultrahd bd media vs renting it on a streaming service ? Alain :smile:


 If you value quality over convenience then I say yes. While streaming has come a long way and is the way of the future, it still can't compete with physical media. Sadly, it seems most people are just fine with a sound bar and less than optimal streaming services.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, absolutely. Streaming is still compressed video and audio. I have not seen the streaming of UHD but have heard its not much better than Bluray quality and the audio is still just Dolby digital 5.1 it seems the audio really gets downgraded from 7.1 uncompressed.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for your input


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Lets make this a three vote home run, YES, physical media still rules when it comes to quality, both sight and sound.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Another vote here for BD media.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One other thing to look at as far as owning vs streaming or renting. Try and find a movie you want to watch that is a few years old for rent. You might find it as a stream, but then the audio, and sometimes video suffers. Don't forget that streaming is also going toward your internet cap (if you currently have one, and if you don't you will mostly some time in the future).


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

In my world, both things are usable. If I want to watch a movie over and over again (which is a thing I do very regularly), then I'd much rather have the physical media. Having to depend on a streaming service to continue to serve the content I want has proven many times to be a road that leads to disappointment. Even having the media stored on a hard disk isn't my preference due the possibility of a drive failure wiping out a collection. 

But in place of the old Blockbuster Video model, streaming is vastly better. I can pick out movies I've never seen and I don't even have to put on pants.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

So i guess the bottom line is to get a mix of both physical and streaming media depending on what you are looking for. There is a few classics that i found on netflix some other that i can rent on xbox video or cinemanow and they are also available to purchase on Amazon. My local bestbuy has downsized on the bluray section. New release are hard to find so it is a sign that they want to move away from physical media or getting ready for the new format or else ...........but one thing that cannot be denied streaming services embrassed and offered 4k format ahead of the physical one ....


----------



## Cal68 (Jun 27, 2016)

Savjac said:


> Lets make this a three vote home run, YES, physical media still rules when it comes to quality, both sight and sound.





eljay said:


> Another vote here for BD media.


When I am watching movies in my home theater, I definitely prefer physical media for all the reasons mentioned above. If I am watching a movie on my iPad, streaming is okay.

Cal68


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree physical media for quality is pretty much a must for me... Still buying BD discs!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Yup, I now understand why someone once replied to a post of mine that they just weren't interested in entertainment "on that level" (referring to cable/sat TV). Not too bad, but a far compressed cry from the hard stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

